# RFC or Origin?



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Please does anyone have any statistics on success rates of Origin compared to RFC?

I looked on the HFEA website but Origins doesn't show any statistics.

I know they are quite a bit more expensive but do you think this is worth it?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Norma


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Try origin's website hun , again i think there might be something on it


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi DC8
Try the HFEA website they analyse all the vlinics in the UK and have great statistics.

Good Luck
Apps


----------

